# Photo site script



## Namesniper (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am in need of a photo site/gallery script with multi user support

I have looked over free scripts demos and none of them is feature rich enough to satisfy my needs

Example website i like is photosight.ru

Can anyone please tell me if there is s script like that available on the market ?


----------



## niccig (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm, well it's a little hard for me to follow, since I don't speak Russian   But have you looked at 4Images Gallery?  http://www.4homepages.de/  It's supposed to be pretty good.  They have some examples of sites made with their photo forum software, and some of them look pretty cool.  Plus it's free.


----------



## Namesniper (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks i have looked over 4Images but it has a very few features comparing to above website
I have also looked over Image Folio which is much more comprehensive but doesnt has features like how many people online,who has loged in today etc


----------

